# Nissan Estimates Electric Leaf Gets 367 MPG



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Report: Based on Chevy’s Claim that Volt Gets 230 MPG, Nissan Estimates Electric Leaf Gets 367 MPG

Based on a new system to rate the fuel-economy of plug-in hybrids, Chevy announced yesterday that it’s Volt will get 230 mpg in the city. Using the same math, the folks at Nissan have determined that their upcoming electric Leaf will get 367 mpg.

The 367 mph rating was posted on the automaker’s Twitter page yesterday and is obviously somewhat less-than-serious, as rating a vehicle that doesn’t use gas in terms of its gasoline consumption is, to say the least, a stretch.

More: *Report: Based on Chevy’s Claim that Volt Gets 230 MPG, Nissan Estimates Electric Leaf Gets 367 MPG
* on AutoGuide.com


----------

